# Quarter Horse conformation critique?



## pixelsandponies (Apr 6, 2013)

The first photo is of her as a 3 year old and the second photo is fairly recent (she's 8 years old now). I know they aren't the best pictures to critique conformation with, but I'd appreciate any input y'all can give based on them. 

Thanks in advance!

View attachment 305610


View attachment 305618


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow...I like her a lot.

She's got a nice hip, good shoulder, pretty head, nice refined neck and good hocks.

She's a little long in the fetlock area for my taste.

Super nice mare though. How's she bred? I bet it's nice.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

she's a bit downhill and light on bone. absolutely LOVE her head, neck and shoulder. Over all she's gorgeous


----------



## pixelsandponies (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you! I like her a lot too, but my opinion on her is an extremely biased one, and I am no expert on conformation. 

Her pedigree: Paddys Bay Model Quarter Horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, she sure is a looker~


----------



## Labrador (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow. Absolutely gorgeous. I stink at critiquing....but I love her head and neck especially. This is probably the prettiest QH I've seen, IMO. Her coloring is stunning and I love lighter build.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She has awesome breeding - It's that Docs Prescription head. I have two little fillies who have that same pretty head who also has him on the top side of their papers.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Labrador said:


> Wow. Absolutely gorgeous. I stink at critiquing....but I love her head and neck especially. This is probably the prettiest QH I've seen, IMO. Her coloring is stunning and I love lighter build.


^^ what she said


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like this horse. How big is she? With that pedigree I would want to see her on cows (or at least see if she would). 

I do not often say this, but this is a horse I would consider breeding.. More so if she has any "cow."


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Love her head! Gorgeous.


----------



## pixelsandponies (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you all for the input! 



Elana said:


> I really like this horse. How big is she? With that pedigree I would want to see her on cows (or at least see if she would).
> 
> I do not often say this, but this is a horse I would consider breeding.. More so if she has any "cow."


She is 14.2 hh. From the little work I've done with her on cattle, she seems to show promise. We have pushed cattle and she's always been confident and interested in them. She's been ridden on the flag (mechanical cow) a couple of times, and she picked up quickly to keep an eye on the flag and to stop with it. I unfortunately haven't had the time or resources to advance her training on cattle any further than that. 

I would love to breed her, but unfortunately I'm in a position where I had to make the difficult decision to sell her. Bleh, life. I hate to let her go!


----------

